# Alternative port tree and software build



## DenisVS (Apr 1, 2019)

I would like something like container, inside that could fetch current tree of ports, build all necessary software and then swap by this instance  and current state.
The sense of this is continuous working of machine without long pause for rebuild the outdated soft.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2019)

Use one of the build tools like ports-mgmt/synth or ports-mgmt/poudriere.


----------

